# We Lost Our Smokey



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

He was fine this morning. He took his meds ate some cheese with them.

He died in his crate as we were taking him to the vet (again).

As much of a pain in the arse he was I will miss him. 

My husband is a physician and said that patients do this when they are removed from life support but do dogs do this too?

Like I said he was fine this morning. I was away for several hours and came back to a nearly dead dog. 

It's like he was waiting for us to say goodbye...

A


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

One of our cats waited for us too...


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. 
I’m sure some will wait for you, many go when alone.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for y8ur loss! No matter how it happens it's never easy! Run free Smokey!


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

Ahhh nuts Zeev.. I feel for you and your family - Be strong for your family members, they need your support too!


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

I wish I knew what happened. He was on pain meds but they finished. I have a feeling he couldn’t get up to drink water. We IV salined him but it was too late. I feel like I should have been more vigilant with his pain meds but he couldn’t be on those forever right? He must’ve been in quite a bit of pain and here I thought he was getting better finishing up his meds. I feel so guilty I can’t sleep.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

In my heart you will always be young


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It's a privilege to walk alongside a great dog for how ever many years were blessed with together. 
Don't second guess yourself, you gave him a great life and he's pain free today and waiting for you til that day ....


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss of Smokey it's always so heartbreaking no matter what.


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss. I struggle with losing pets far more than people. This last year has seen too many of both.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

So sorry for your loss but don't blame yourself, all things come to that ending time. You gave him love and peace.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss…run free Smokey


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m sorry for your loss. Be easy with yourself this has been a difficult time for you. RIP handsome Smokey.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

🙁 always so tough losing a dog. Heal well


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies to you and family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hugs to you, Z. I'm very sorry for your loss. I can't only assume that this was something like hemangiosarcoma that takes our dogs so suddenly and with very little warning. Take solice in knowing he didn't suffer and linger in pain.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, did Smokey die from the attack basically?


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, did Smokey die from the attack basically?


i do not know. Perhaps.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

He was having back problems prior to the attack. The vet said something about a back disease. The attack probably exacerbated it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Seeing as tho this is posted in In Loving Memory, let’s keep the focus on honoring Smokey’s life. Details about his demise can be discussed via PM if @Zeev wishes. 🙏🏽


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Fodder said:


> Seeing as tho this is posted in In Loving Memory, let’s keep the focus on honoring Smokey’s life. Details about his demise can be discussed via PM if @Zeev wishes. 🙏🏽


Thanks. He was my walking buddy for many years. And then my son would pack on my back and Z and S would walk with us. I miss those days.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeev said:


> He was having back problems prior to the attack. The vet said something about a back disease. The attack probably exacerbated it.


🙁


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Run free smokey !


----------



## sasande (Jan 29, 2012)

Zeev - Do not feel guilty or blame yourself. Know that you gave Smokey a loving and caring home and that he loved you for it. You will always cherish the memories that you had with him and you will never forget him. I lost my Klaus almost 9 months ago after 14.5 years and I think of him every single day. He enriched my life so much that I know that I'll never forget or stop missing him. I like to post a poem for those on this website that lose their furry loved ones that I think sums up our thoughts about our furry friends (Author Unknown):

WAITING AT THE DOOR…..

I was just a pup when we first met,
I loved you from the start,
you picked me up and took me home
and placed me in your heart.
Good times we had together,
we shared all life could throw,
but years passed all too quickly,
my time has come to go.
I know how much you miss me,
I know your heart is sore,
I see the tears that fall when I’m not
Waiting at the Door.

You always did your best for me
your love was plain to see,
for even though it broke your heart
you set my spirit free.
So please be brave without me,
one day we’ll meet once more,
for when you’re called to Heaven.
I’ll be Waiting at the Door


God's speed and good boy Smokey.


----------

